# Homebrew with MCT oil.



## deadlift666 (Feb 1, 2015)

Brewed some test with MCT oil. It came out really well. Didn't have to change my recipe at all. Holding just fine @ 250mg/ml. It's very clear oil, which looks nice. But it's also very thin oil which is awesome. No more GSO for me. This is some really smooth gear. It injects very nicely.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 1, 2015)

That's awesome bro, congrats.


----------



## Maijah (Feb 1, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Brewed some test with MCT oil. It came out really well. Didn't have to change my recipe at all. Holding just fine @ 250mg/ml. It's very clear oil, which looks nice. But it's also very thin oil which is awesome. No more GSO for me. This is some really smooth gear. It injects very nicely.



I've been running test e 300 that is in MCT. It is very thin and clear as water. Much easier to push through a 25ga than gso.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 1, 2015)

Some people will get knots with MCT oil, they will go away after your body gets use to the oil....


----------



## 4everstrong (Feb 26, 2015)

I've been thinking about switching over to mct. I have always used gso and safflower oil.


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 26, 2015)

WASTE OF F*CKING TIME!
Stick with what you know and what works.
If it's for your own personal use i mean, it's your body do as you want.
But that stuff does not hold well in low temps


----------



## ForkLift (Feb 26, 2015)

i beleive it does have a real low viscosity of like 26 or 27 , gso i think is like 37, cottonseed is like 33,
So i can why it woud be appealing. I know one lab that used it stircktly and they where having some major problems over the winter. People were receiving their stuff like frozen! Thats the only reaons i said it's a waste of time. But hey if it works for you go with it. IT does make some great gear as i have tried some made with it. HIGH Dosed clends to. Like 200 cyp/100 tren e. and some higher 400mg blends. They claim it's coconcut oil...but it's mtc oil! has to be


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm not exposing my gear to any low temps so it's not an issue. 

Coconut oil is solid at room temp so nobody is brewing with coconut oil. Lol


----------



## Paolos (Feb 26, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> I'm not exposing my gear to any low temps so it's not an issue.
> 
> Coconut oil is solid at room temp so nobody is brewing with coconut oil. Lol



Thanks DL always down with a thinner final product. Hit 3cc last night with gso and it took about 2 minutes to push thru a 25 ga.
but that's due to my EQ mostly. It's like corn syrup...lol

Filtering had to be the big bonus right?


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 26, 2015)

Filtering was easier.


----------



## bronco (Feb 26, 2015)

Mct oil is the shit


----------

